# Abnormal excessive peeing?



## Jlnstrm (Jan 26, 2015)

Seeking advice asap! 

My 15 week old cockapoo has been peeing like CRAZY the last two nights. Around 20 times in an hour. (LOTS of pee, not just a sprinkle.) Poor guy even peed in his sleep when he was napping at dinner, which never happens! He has also has diarrhea since Sunday night. 

We brought him to the emergency last night when we noticed the peeing, and they did a blood test and an X-ray and sent us home with antibiotics because they could not find anything. (No obstructions, blood was fine, etc) I went to my regular vet today and she gave us some gastro-intestinal food to assist the diarrhea, and did not have anything knowledgable to say about the excessive peeing. I fed him this food for dinner and he threw some of it up and I can hear his tummy gurgling. $800.00 later and I still have a sick puppy.  

I would appreciate any help I can get! I am a very worried fur-mama


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It sounds like he may have a urine infection which is presumably what the antibiotics are for. Hope he has a good night and is a bit better this morning. Unfortunately medicine is often a case of tests to rule things out.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe poor little one, hoping that he feels better soon.


----------



## Jlnstrm (Jan 26, 2015)

The vet tested for a UTI and it came back negative  

He's still very happy, and playful.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Happy and playful is good.  How much is he drinking? If output exceeds input and he is still has diarhea then he'll get dehydrated quickly. Please let us know how he is doing.


----------



## Jlnstrm (Jan 26, 2015)

He's drinking lots! Tonight has been much better than last night. I think my boy is starting to feel better.  thanks all!


----------

